# spawning ?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

i have been fishing a creek and catching alot of walleyes and saugers the creek is sandstone gravel bottom do you think they will spawn in there and when do they spawn if they will? thanks big_fish


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

If they have the right water temp there in the spring I would believe they spawn if they are there now. Is there a lake connected to the creek where there would be an influx of spawning fish???

We start hitting the Maumee in late March if the water starts warming to around 38-40 degrees. With the peak occuring around the middle of April give or take a week or two. It really depends on the weather/water temps. Watch the NW Ohio forum in the spring and try it when things start in the Maumee. I would guess if the creek is smaller than the Maumee the water would warm quicker and the action may pick up a little sooner.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

no lake it does dump into the ohio river though


----------

